
Tesla caused accident because “it didn't do what the driver requested” - rpwverheij
https://nos.nl/artikel/2222541-ravage-in-wormerveer-door-op-hol-geslagen-tesla.html
======
rpwverheij
The article basically states an accident happened with a Tesla, another car,
bicyclist & scooter involved. The Tesla didn't respond to the driver and "went
wild" because of a technical malfunction.

In general I'm curious how this plays out in the coming years when self
driving vehicles cause accidents due to 'bugs'. The promise of self driving
cars is much less accidents, but who can people blame if something goes wrong?
Will these sort of accidents - as they build up in the coming years - lead to
a slower adoption rate of the technology, thus potentially causing more
accidents to keep happening than would have been the case if we would have
adopted it faster? Or does it make sense to wait longer with allowing self-
driving technology if it still causes unneeded accidents, regardless of the
potential?

\---------- Full google translation ----

A runaway Tesla has caused havoc in Wormerveer. In the accident with the
electric car, another car, a cyclist and a scooter driver were involved.
According to the police, it was a technical defect.

The car crashed this afternoon at a schoolyard in a primary school, reports NH
News. Due to a technical problem, the car did not do what the driver wanted
anymore, the police say. It has not been announced whether the Tesla was on
autopilot.

A wounded person fell in the accident. The victim has been treated by
ambulance staff. Nothing is known yet about the nature of the injuries.

~~~
lightbyte
Has the article been updated? I used google translate on it and the last line
is

>According to him, the accident is not caused by the autopilot system, with
which the car can be controlled without the help of a person. "This system was
not in this car."

Seems this is just a regular crash caused by a regular driver in a regular
car.

~~~
rpwverheij
Yes it has been updated. "According to the police the woman behind the wheel
wanted to slowly make a turn but according to her the car suddenly gave more
gas." .. indeed could be just a normal crash with the driver blaming the tech.

